# Sonny again (sick of him yet)...recent



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay I took these pictures Thursday, and would love a full body critique, as well as muscle and movement (to see if anything has changed and whether it's for good or for bad)
Be honest as possible....I ain't going to get offended...even if everyone says he can only be a pasture pet, he's still mine forever.

*Notes: I know he still needs ALOT more muscle on his neck...we are working on that but I'm taking it slow. 

? How does his topline look from before?


(Also I uploaded a cute picture of him also....because I thought it was addddorable!!)

Okay now for videos of movement critique. These were taken sometime last month...need to get really recent ones.
YouTube - Bareback and bridleless 1
YouTube - Bareback and bridleless 2
(please no criqitue on my riding!!)

Thanks!

EDIT: Also wanted to say that he was wet in the pictures below lol...hence the darker spots on his coat


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

He seems to be slightly up hill and toed out in the back! Hes so .. er handsome since hes a guy haha!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Toed out in back, the muscle in his back which you mention, he seems a bit worm bellied to. Not sure if it's because he's wet or what.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Toed out in back, the muscle in his back which you mention, he seems a bit worm bellied to. Not sure if it's because he's wet or what.


What do you mean by worm bellied? What are you seeing that makes it look like that?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

hmm he does look a little worm bellied not bad though when was he wormed last


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

1-2 weeks ago....the BO takes care of it now. I highly doubt she would skip a worming...besides I saw all the worming tubes she had before she "wormed" the horses, and they are gone now....so either she actually did it, or threw them away lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

*Brianna steals*


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

FGR, What's the difference between hay bellied and worm bellied? He gets unlimited hay at the new barn plus any grass that is left in the pasture so could it just be that he's fat?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sonny, I don't think he is worm bellied but a stool sample will confirm it. He does turn out his back toes somewhat and has a Roman nose but overall I like him.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Sonny, I don't think he is worm bellied but a stool sample will confirm it. He does turn out his back toes somewhat and has a Roman nose but overall I like him.


Yeah I LOVE Roman noses....all 3 horses that I fell desperately in love with had Roman noses.
The first was a Paint mare that I was going to buy, but she failed the vet test
the Second was a Spotted Saddle Horse, but I wanted a bigger horse
and the third if SONNY

Yeah I'm going to have a stool sample set in on Monday since he's getting his fall shots then.

What exactly is a Roman nose though? I mean I know how to tell that a horse has it, but what exactly is different in the face/nose area that makes a horse have it?


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Very cute face!!  
Steep croup...


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww what a cute guy... yep toed out in the back, but to me he doesn't look worm bellied at all! I quite like him!
What are ya plans for him? I don't think he needs to be a paddock mate at all! 

As for Roman noses, its a characteristic, you know, like the Arab's with their dished faces. It's just an outward slope from the forehead down to the nose. Some people think it allows the horse more room for their teeth and for grinding over horses that have smaller faces. It's just a personal taste thing. I knew a lovely gelding who was Roman nosed... but because of it, he wasn't wanted for showing, made his head look too big. He's now an eventer, loves to jump etc. 
Some say that a horse with a Roman nose are kind and very willing. They kinda look regal to me. It suits some horses... I personally wouldn't turn down a horse just because of it, thats for sure!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

can you please stop posting pics of your gorgeous smexy horse? im getting quite jealous that hes not mine...:wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Aww what a cute guy... yep toed out in the back, but to me he doesn't look worm bellied at all! I quite like him!
> What are ya plans for him? I don't think he needs to be a paddock mate at all!
> 
> As for Roman noses, its a characteristic, you know, like the Arab's with their dished faces. It's just an outward slope from the forehead down to the nose. Some people think it allows the horse more room for their teeth and for grinding over horses that have smaller faces. It's just a personal taste thing. I knew a lovely gelding who was Roman nosed... but because of it, he wasn't wanted for showing, made his head look too big. He's now an eventer, loves to jump etc.
> Some say that a horse with a Roman nose are kind and very willing. They kinda look regal to me. It suits some horses... I personally wouldn't turn down a horse just because of it, thats for sure!


To be honest for you I'm not too sure of my plans for him. I really would love to do ranch work with him of some sort....but for the moment he's just my good old pleasure buddy. I'm doing alot of Parelli Natural Horsemanship stuff with him so I'm hoping he'll be able to do lots of cool stuff from that hehe.





> can you please stop posting pics of your gorgeous smexy horse? im getting quite jealous that hes not mine...:wink:


I'm sorry Gingerrr...I'll put a "Gingerrr beware" on the title from now on


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> I'm sorry Gingerrr...I'll put a "Gingerrr beware" on the title from now on



why thank you 

ahh....i love your horse....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Ok, I did a quick mark up on him: 










1. Roman nose - I drew a line from his notrils to his poll - anything on the left/upper side of the line qualifies him for a roman nose. His is slight though, and definitely not as bad as this horse's:










2. Neck Muscling - great job at building correct neck muscling. You have the makings of what's called the "collar" - Great Job!

3. Belly - I would attribute this to hay more than worms - but with work it should "tighten up" a bit 

4. More Hindquarters muscle - I'd like to see that area filled in a bit more 

keep up the good work!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah we need alot more stuff done in muscling.
Kickshaw, you honestly think his neck looks good? To me it is realllly skinny and not muscled.

For the correct neck muscles...he did that himself....originally he had more muscle on the underside of his neck, and I think that was due to me riding him previously with his head forced on his vertical (poor boy I feel bad not realizing that was bad to do), so I just let him have his head all the time.

How's his topline? No one commented on that


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I think his neck needs more muscling...that said, i think that you have laid a very solid foundation to build it ;-) keep doing what you're doing!

With regards to topline, ponder this: he could not have those muscles on his neck where he has them if he wasnt working through his back 
As always, room for improvement, but you've done a very nice job!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks kickshaw!
Yeah I'm planning on doing alot of cantering because he normally carries himself properly at the canter...but I didn't do too much of that today because he was behaving sooooooo perfectly so we went on a nice trail instead


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

He toes out in the back slightly. He has a hay belly which is easily corrected (i'll assume he's an easy keeper?). He has high withers which throws his topline off and makes him look down hill. Some uphill work will build his back muscles up quite a bit.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah I kinda figured he had high withers because of all the saddle fitting problems I had with him.


----------

